# Help! Cockatiel won't eat fruit and veggies!



## petperson88 (Oct 8, 2018)

I have had a cockatiel for about a year now and she won't eat anything other than seeds. I kept fruit and veggies in her cage at all times, but she wouldn't eat a single bite. After a while it got expensive and I tried other strategies. I did everything I could think of, but she still won't eat it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

petperson88 said:


> I have had a cockatiel for about a year now and she won't eat anything other than seeds. I kept fruit and veggies in her cage at all times, but she wouldn't eat a single bite. After a while it got expensive and I tried other strategies. I did everything I could think of, but she still won't eat it. Any suggestions?


Pandora my Senegal parrot is pretty fussy with fruit and veg. She'll eat peas and sweetcorn. Guessing with them being sweet she likes them. Apples and pomegranate seeds are her favourite fruit. I also feed her dried papaya as treats. She's on tidymix as her dry diet. 

Keep trying your lass as even though she turned her beak up at them once doesn’t mean she doesn't like them.


----------



## petperson88 (Oct 8, 2018)

Thank you! I will definitely try that.


----------

